# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Очтет

## 5zer

Привет! Есть 2 базы одна основная вторая для подсчетов расходов,нужно чтоб этот подсчет был в центральной базе,а то люди делают двойную работу.Расходы считаются по 8 перефирийным базам .В программе расчета есть справочник номенклатура где все занесено,на что расход пойдет.Я в копии центральной базы сделал справочник расходы занес туда все что было.В расходном кассовом документе сделал поле ввода с выбором расхода. теперь надо сделать чтоб выходил отчет по любой базе. я перенес этот отчет из программы расчета подправил как мог в силу своих возможностей, так как програмированием не занимаюсь, но учусь как могу. что мне нужно написать чтоб обработка вытаскивала из документов только те в которых стоит расход по справочнику расходы! Прошу не пинать :rolleyes:

---------- Post added at 11:05 ---------- Previous post was at 11:02 ----------

забыл сказать торговля самописка

----------


## vovchicnn

Привет! Ты заказываешь серьёзную работу, за которую надо серьёзно платить, а при серьёзной оплате - получать соответствующие гарантии на качество разработоток и дальнейшее сопровождение. Ну как, устраивает? Тогда мне ПОДРОБНАЯ постановка задачи и предлагаемая оплата (с указанием механизмов).
Срок выполнения будет зависеть от сложности, и последующий корректировок. Корретировки (если в них не внесены новые параметры - бесплатно.) Да, под корректировками я подозреваю не свои недочёты, а недостакок данных в исходной информации: к примеру, мне понадобятся значения подчинённых справочников, история (для переменных) и пр. 
//*************************
Надоело словоблудием заниматься, моё творчество можно найти на http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php/152656-Очтет
Смотрите сами, там некоторые примеры.

С уважением, Владимир.

----------

